# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  كتاب الجرح و التعديل لابن أبي حاتم

## القارء المجتهد

في ترجمة الإمام ابن أبي حاتم الرازي - رحمه الله - في أعلام الزركلي مايلي:
[له تصانيف، منها (الجرح والتعديل - ط) ثمانية مجلدات منه، ...............و (تقدمة المعرفة بكتاب الجرح والتعديل - خ)].
فهل هذان كتابان مختلفان ,أم عنوانان لكتاب واحد.
حيث أنه يوجد في الشاملة كتاب بعنوان الجرح و التعديل-موافق للمطبوع,ط دار إحياء التراث العربي - بيروت- في صفحته الأولى كتب تقدمة المعرفة بكتاب الجرح والتعديل ثم في الصفحة 1 بعد ص 27 كتب كتاب الجرح و التعديل.
فهل من إفادة حول الموضوع.
وبارك الله في أهل السند.

----------


## محمد بن عبدالله

كتاب التقدمة "هو كتاب بمنزلة الأساس أو التمهيد لكتاب الجرح والتعديل" -نصَّ عليه الشيخ المعلمي في مقدمته-، والكتابان الآن مطبوعان جميعًا بتصدير التقدمة.

----------


## القارء المجتهد

شكرا اخي على التجاوب السرع
مزيد من التفيق

----------


## محمد عبد العزيز الجزائري

بارك الله فيكما...
لتحميل كتاب الجرح والتعديل لابن أبي حاتم
من هنا

----------

